# Brass on PPCLI uniform



## atticus (12 Mar 2007)

I gotta wear the my uniform this week (like everyone else in the regiment) but I'm not too sure about the placing of the brass that goes on the uniform (the horns that say Patricia's on them; or which is right or left). Can somebody point me in the right direction? I was a reservist so I've never worn them before.


----------



## rn_sapper (12 Mar 2007)

I believe you are referring to the collar dogs.
If so, then they face outwards. ( as if you are blowing the horns). I have no experience wearing the PPCLI uniform but have been in other LI units which wear similar ones.

In any event, talk to your section members and section 2IC. That is what they are there for.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (12 Mar 2007)

atticus said:
			
		

> I gotta wear the my uniform this week (like everyone else in the regiment) but I'm not too sure about the placing of the brass that goes on the uniform (the horns that say Patricia's on them; or which is right or left). Can somebody point me in the right direction? I was a reservist so I've never worn them before.



Place them so that you can blow into them (ie mouth piece closest to your face)

The inner edge of the crown lines up wirth the seam on the lapel.

On the other hand, you could always just put them on and wait for the CSM to "teach" you...


----------



## 2 Cdo (12 Mar 2007)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> On the other hand, you could always just put them on and wait for the CSM to "teach" you...



I would love to be standing next to him for that parade!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Mar 2007)

atticus said:
			
		

> I gotta wear the my uniform this week (like everyone else in the regiment) but I'm not too sure about the placing of the brass that goes on the uniform (the horns that say Patricia's on them; or which is right or left). Can somebody point me in the right direction? I was a reservist so I've never worn them before.



OK, you're living in the shack with how many other guys from the Regiment that have worn it before? Ask them, or your CofC. 

Locked, with the usual caveats.


----------

